# rear mounted disc mower/conditioner



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

we are looking to purchase a discbine or a one 3 pt mounted disc mower with conditioner, not enough horse power to run the triple mower set up only have 80hp. i know krone makes one and NH JD and others. was wondering if anyone runs a rear mounted disc mower/conditioner and if you do what brand and if you like it. i contacted my local krone dealer to get a quote on a Krone ECR280CR and have heard nothing so far. also wondering are they cheaper then a discbine which is $20000+ didnt know if the rear mounted mower/conditioners were the same or cheaper?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm not aware of ANY 3ph that has conditioners as well, the Krone ECR280CR only has cutters.

I think it would be way too heavy and the rollers would put too much strain and vibrations.

the triple mowers are a different story as the back mowers balance each other.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

https://www.masseyferguson.us/content/dam/Brands/Massey%20Ferguson/US/Literature/massey-ferguson-dm-mowers-specs-english.pdf/_jcr_content/renditions/original

They do make a tine conditioner for MF disc mowers


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a Pottinger Novacat 305 (10 ft) rear mounted mower conditioner. Lots of companies make them. Mine is flail, but roller type available too. Can get them 6 ft up to 13 ft wide or so.

#1 - I've got it on a MF 5455, about 85 hp and 12,000 lb. You don't want any less power or weight with the conditioner on. I also run it on an Allis 7010 with 100 odd hp and similar weight.

#2 - Side hills that are steep suck when mower is hung downhill.

#3 - Its great for getting into pastures etc for clipping/haying where a discbine can't get through the gates.

#4 - Can match with a front mower too for poor man butterfly.

#5 - Resale not great as people aren't familiar.

#6 - Hitching can be a pain. Some days it takes 2 minutes, other days its ornery and take 25 min. For this reason alone I own and extra tractor so it can stay hitched all summer.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

3pt mower mower conditioners are popular in Europe.


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

let ask this as well the hay we make is timothy orchard grass mix also has a little clover in it on first cutting. 2nd cutting we have pretty much all clover. we use a rubber roll conditioner now would a tine conditioner be ok? looked into the MFs tine conditioner sounds like it would be easy on the clover and still do a good job conditioning.


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

slowzuki said:


> I have a Pottinger Novacat 305 (10 ft) rear mounted mower conditioner. Lots of companies make them. Mine is flail, but roller type available too. Can get them 6 ft up to 13 ft wide or so.
> 
> #1 - I've got it on a MF 5455, about 85 hp and 12,000 lb. You don't want any less power or weight with the conditioner on. I also run it on an Allis 7010 with 100 odd hp and similar weight.
> 
> ...


do you have a quick hitch? if not do you think it would be quicker to hook up or not? don't have a front PTO on my tractor so front mower be no good for me be nice but don't feel like spend that much money if I did it full time then I would thanks for the great info


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I don’t have a quick hitch, I believe the euro style claw end quick hitch would solve 95% of the hitching issues. Or a concrete surface.


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

thats good to know i do have concrete floor in my barn that i put all my equipment in. sound like it would be great set up if you have both concrete and quick hitch of some kind. thanks


----------

